# Dove Tactics?



## Decoyer

What are your guys favorite tactics for mourning doves? My best day last year was just walking tree rows and shooting the birds that got up in range. Goosebuster3 was along on that day so he can testify to this.


----------



## muskat

The best method for me is to scout and find some birds, find where they feed and where they roost. Then set up decoys close to the roost and wait.

I also found that walking tree rows is effective around here. In Minot, we used to walk harvested Canola fields. It seems that up there the migration was heavier, there just isnt that many doves around Fargo, compared to Minot.


----------



## Decoyer

There definitely aren't as many doves around Fargo as around the central part of the state, but if you get far enough west of Fargo to get out of the valley you can usually find large, very concentrated numbers.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Walking tree rows is very effective, we shot the piss out of them until Decoyer and I ran out of shells. But I would like to try decoying to.


----------



## Decoyer

I am definitely going to buy a case of shells for doves next year. That is the worst feeling in the world to run out of shells 60 miles from home.

[ This Message was edited by: Decoyer on 2002-03-14 17:11 ]


----------



## Nick Roehl

I scout for large flocks.Once I locate them I check for the nearest waterhole and food source.In the last couple of years water has been the key to my success.2 years ago on grouse opener I stumbled onto a spot right of the road. There was a small slough on one side and a cut canola field on the other.There were literally thousands of doves flying in every direct.Needless to say by the end of that day 3 buddies and I had shot 8 grouse and 60 doves.Now that we are seeming to hit a dry cycle water will be the key to great dove hunting more than ever. :sniper:


----------



## Old Hunter

When I'm going dove hunting and I feel like using decoys I bring along a tree. Yup thats right a tree; You need a big christmas tree stand. Get one at junk store. Find a small tree or treelimb. It should be dry, fairly straight, and have a few branches. Clip your decoys in the tree and start shooting. Its more for fun than it is necessary. BRAINSTORM I'm going to use this method for crows. Last weekend while hunting crows they wouldn't finnish. Some of you guys were having the same trouble. They didn't have a focal point. They would come to the caller but they would slide off to the nearest tree.
Not any more. I'm going to put one or two decoys in the tree and put a owl on the ground with a dead crow in its talons. This is going to be deadly. When they come to the caller the decoys will pull them into range. 
I will let you know how it works.


----------



## Scraper

The best method that I have found is to walk dry sunflower fields. This requires first obtaining permission from the landowner. If you can find a puddle in or near the field even better. With the dry conditions this year the flowers should be drying early.


----------



## WOODS AND WATER

Scouting is important gotta find the birds...then i seek out the roost and water nearby.Set up decoys near water,roost or tree lines an ditches then walk the treelines and food plots(sunflower firelds do seem best)cornfields and water work nicely to.Then after we walked about if not limited out we set and decoy them we use these methods every year and always have some great bbq's for family and friends(little doves wraped in bacon with a cold brew Whewwwweee gotta love it)!!!
Our grouse season starts the same time we will try to do both one in the mornig and the the other in the evening....


----------



## crowcallerloud

i think the best thing to do is to wait in the field near the feeding sight and when they fly accrost bust emm


----------

